# Aftermarket Axles?? Which ones??



## txboatpilot

Hey guys,, thinking about getting some aftermarket axles for the RZR..

What is better out of the Gorilla, DHT, Rhino??


----------



## brutepower95

id get oem id rather replace axles then diffs unless you ride easy just my opinion


----------



## bigblackbrute

Rhinos or cobras

fatboyz customz


----------



## Polaris425

Turners.


----------



## J2!

^^^ Turners if you can afford them. Next choice would be Rhino's or Cobra's. All the boots would need to be replaced if you go with Rhino's though.


----------



## txboatpilot

J2! said:


> ^^^ Turners if you can afford them. Next choice would be Rhino's or Cobra's. All the boots would need to be replaced if you go with Rhino's though.


 
Why do the boots need to be replaced?

Cobra's seem to be almost the same price as the HL--DHT axles.. What is better about the Cobra's VS. the DHT's ?


----------



## J2!

txboatpilot said:


> Why do the boots need to be replaced?
> 
> Cobra's seem to be almost the same price as the HL--DHT axles.. What is better about the Cobra's VS. the DHT's ?


The boots on the Rhino's are junk. There is alot of info floating around here in several threads about them. I'm running these Cobra's with this lift I just bought so we will see how they do, they seem to be very well built and very good boots on them. I've had it cruising around 30mph for a few miles at a time and so far no heating up or anything. I have read good things about them though. Can't really say about the DHT's, never had any myself and don't know anyone that has them.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I run turners on ma big Honda and love them. I also run rhinos on ma king quad and have no issues with them


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## bigblackbrute

Never had an issue with my rhino boots


----------

